# Sarah Lombardi Insta Stories vom 29.09./30.09. oder 01.10.2020



## jigzo (2 Okt. 2020)

Hallo Leute,

hat jmd vllt die dazugehörigen Story Videos von Sarah? Das genaue Datum kenn ich leider nicht, aber es muss im o.g. Zeitraum gepostet worden sein! Oder kennt jmd vllt. sogar noch funktionierende Seiten, die vergangene Stories speichern? Kannte da mal eine, die is aber leider down 
Wäre sehr dankbar, falls jmd gönnt


----------



## asa (3 Okt. 2020)

Danke hierfür!

Hier kannst du Stories runterladen - aber ich glaube, der speichert nicht...
https://ingramer.com/tools/instagram-stories-downloader/


----------



## jigzo (3 Okt. 2020)

Nee leider nicht. Trotzdem danke dude.
Verfügbare Stories downloaden is kein Problem, Stories die älter als 24 Std. sind, sind das Problem.

Falls jmd ne Seite wie damals (https ://isdb.pw/) kennt, haut raus Leute 
Darüber hinaus suche ich immer noch die Vids zu den Screens aus ihrer Story.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Heros (9 Okt. 2020)

jigzo schrieb:


> Nee leider nicht. Trotzdem danke dude.
> Verfügbare Stories downloaden is kein Problem, Stories die älter als 24 Std. sind, sind das Problem.
> 
> Falls jmd ne Seite wie damals (https ://isdb.pw/) kennt, haut raus Leute
> ...



Wäre das Program 4k Stogram als Tipp was für dich ?


----------



## Timo Ebeling (13 Okt. 2020)

jigzo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jmd vllt die dazugehörigen Story Videos von Sarah? Das genaue Datum kenn ich leider nicht, aber es muss im o.g. Zeitraum gepostet worden sein! Oder kennt jmd vllt. sogar noch funktionierende Seiten, die vergangene Stories speichern? Kannte da mal eine, die is aber leider down
> Wäre sehr dankbar, falls jmd gönnt


Hey jigzo! Ich hab' die Videos von Sarah (sind übrigens vom 29.09.). Wie kann ich sie dir schicken?


----------

